
Vice News FCC Net Neutrality Vote Live Stream - mattl
https://www.pscp.tv/w/1yoKMMMQoykKQ#
======
dang
Ongoing discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15924794](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15924794).

------
52-6F-62
"The internet is the greatest free market innovation in history." \- Ajit Pai

Someone needs a history lesson. I'm sorry, America, some of the talking points
of the commissioners in support of repeal are maddening.

\---

At this time last year the CRTC made broadband internet access a basic service
in Canada: [http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/crtc-internet-essential-
serv...](http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/crtc-internet-essential-
service-1.3906664)

edited a word for accuracy. Also:

>> 'Until now, local landline telephone service was the only service deemed
"basic" or essential by the CRTC, although Blais has previously called
internet service "vital" and essential to life and success.' (referring to
CRTC chairman Jean-Pierre Blais)

~~~
staplers
I'm ready for the ignorance of Americans on the internet to get a wake up
call. It will be painful and difficult but a decision to revoke NN will force
people to become familiar with meshnets/decentralization/encryption if they
want any sort of freedom.

However, most will just accept the cattle feed and roam the fenced pasture.

~~~
ElEmEnOhP
There will be no wake up call because nothing is really going to change for
the end user. All of this slippery slope nonsense about a walled off internet
is just hysteria stoked by social media.

~~~
52-6F-62
That's not the only effect the de-regulation can have.

See Comcast/BitTorrent: [https://www.theverge.com/2017/11/22/16691794/net-
neutrality-...](https://www.theverge.com/2017/11/22/16691794/net-neutrality-
fcc-ajit-pai-comcast-block-bittorrent)

See, Indosat in Indonesia:
[https://imgur.com/gallery/nKZ2yeq](https://imgur.com/gallery/nKZ2yeq)

Better yet, MIT does a better job explaining:

[https://www.technologyreview.com/s/609594/the-demise-of-
net-...](https://www.technologyreview.com/s/609594/the-demise-of-net-
neutrality-will-harm-innovation-in-america/)

~~~
ElEmEnOhP
Comcast could also just throw a 10 gig cap on your line regardless of whether
net neutrality. It is not in Comcast's interest to cripple your internet usage
as they'll just bleed customers to the wireless providers (who don't fall
under net neutrality to begin with anyway).

I see the logic a bit with MIT's article, but at the same time most smaller
startups are probably just piggy backing off of AWS anyway. Harvard business
review has a good write-up here if you don't want a hyper-politicized Chicken
Little take on it. [https://hbr.org/2017/03/the-tangled-web-of-net-neutrality-
an...](https://hbr.org/2017/03/the-tangled-web-of-net-neutrality-and-
regulation)

~~~
52-6F-62
Maybe Wireless could be a solution, but maybe if one group leads the way,
others may follow. The events that brought on the regulation were small, and
increasing in influence and frequency.

I don't follow the "Chicken Little" take. I see it more as a downward slope.
It will be introduced as a benefit at first—and whatever allows these kinds of
companies a significant increase in margin, they will ultimately pursue. If
there's something to be counted on in the whole mess it's greed (and, in turn,
stock performance). In this way, corporate bodies have one permissible
direction.

The wireless situation here in Canada would be more dire, as the same
companies operating cable/sat television packages, internet, and wireless tend
to be one of 4 conglomerates who own and operate a few subsidiaries. Outside
of a small number of independents, we would ultimately be stuck. Considering
those same conglomerates own most of the infrastructure, we might be stuck
regardless who operates our consumer-level services. (edit) _Should_ something
like this occur in Canada.

------
Slippery_John
"It's time to return control of the internet to the engineers" (not precise
quote).

Like the engineers that created the internet who are protesting this vote?

~~~
snuxoll
His entire speech was full of whataboutisms (What about Google, Facebook, et.
al censoring content), cherry picked comments and total ignorance of how
competition doesn't actually exist in the consumer ISP business.

You think he wouldn't stoop to lying about engineers being anti-NN?

------
adamnemecek
The one thing that gives me hope is the fact that e.g. Washington state is
planning on defending it on the state level
[https://www.geekwire.com/2017/washington-state-leaders-
annou...](https://www.geekwire.com/2017/washington-state-leaders-announce-
first-kind-plan-defend-net-neutrality-constituents/)

------
cthulhujr
Net Neutrality has been killed in a 3-2 vote.

------
JustSomeNobody
Why does he think all this is so funny!? Ugh!!!

~~~
craftyguy
It would be funny for him, since he and his friends will all profit from this
heavily.

He's essentially laughing all the way to the bank.

------
j45
The amount this video is cutting out is making me feel how Net Neutrality will
feel.

------
w0m
:(

------
danjoc
The original stream is here,

[https://www.fcc.gov/general/live](https://www.fcc.gov/general/live)

------
vernie
I'm glad that this was decided by people who couldn't even figure out how to
stream mono audio.

------
crankylinuxuser
This vote was made on November 8 2016.

Clinton was in favor of maintaining NN whereas Trump said that NN was
burdensome regulations that need to be scrapped.

Trump won.

~~~
rev_bird
That's not at all how representative democracy works, and I suspect you know
that. It's possible for a president to disagree with the regulatory decisions
of a federal agency, because the agencies work for us, not the president.

~~~
Veratyr
FCC commission appointments have nothing to do with representative democracy,
they're the domain of the president.

And the idea that anyone in government represents the people is naive. The US
isn't a democracy, it's demonstrably an oligarchy:
[https://www.cambridge.org/core/journals/perspectives-on-
poli...](https://www.cambridge.org/core/journals/perspectives-on-
politics/article/testing-theories-of-american-politics-elites-interest-groups-
and-average-citizens/62327F513959D0A304D4893B382B992B/core-reader)

------
misterbowfinger
Periscope! Interesting!

------
X86BSD
Security just cleared the room before the vote could happen. I didn’t see that
coming. Bomb threat?

~~~
4restm
Their was some loud voices there at the very end, but I couldn't catch what
they were saying

~~~
matthoiland
"I need everyone to leave everything that you have in place – do not take
anything out of here except for your bodies – I don’t wanna see any bags,
books or anything."

~~~
arebop
As and after he says this, all the visible attendees gather their belongings
before heading to the exit.

~~~
snuxoll
Because who doesn't want to leave their $2K+ camera laying around for security
goons to mess with. That said, when a potential bomb threat or other security
issue has been called just leave the bag and get out of the room - your life
isn't worth your belongings (even if 99% of the time stuff like this is just a
false alarm).

------
X86BSD
After pondering on this quandary I find myself not knowing which is more
offensive, the fact that corporate money pours into politics and corrupts
everything into a pile of shit, or the fact that revolving doors are legal.
Pait was a Verizon executive. So those being regulated are now writing the
regulations.

I really can’t tell which horrendous act is worse.

